# How to increase muscle size, but lose fat at the same time?! BEFORE & AFTER PICS!



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been reading through the forum recently and have always found it pretty helpful.

However, this time my problem is personal to me and so I felt the need to post some information and a few photos.

If I have written anything that you think is stupid/wrong/makes no sense, please shout out so I can learn.

I joined the gym last year, went almost every day and worked on different areas of my upper body. The first photo is from when I was at my peak. I was taking at least 2 shakes per day - mostly USN Hyperbolic Mass. One just before a workout, one straight after (as I was working on the principal that there was a 20 minute 'window' to get it down and be effective)



Due to various reasons I hardly visited the gym, more or less stopped the shakes altogether and had a poor diet, hence why I now look like I do in all of the other pics.



Now that I have a lot more time on my hands I can go to the gym as much as I like, get a good diet going and take shakes. Which by the way, I have taken the advice off people on here and ordered some ultra fine oats, protein, and got some other stuff to make my own rather than buying it off the shelf.

Here lies my problem;

Even before I started going to the gym I had excess fat around my chest (m00bs) and abdomen. But now that I am relatively thin everywhere else, the fat still remains in these areas, which quite frankly just looks odd and is a blow to the 'aul confidence. I've stopped wearing tight t-shirts because of it. In the photos it's hard to see the m00bs OR the belly, but I don't think I was fully relaxed when I took those just half an hour ago.

Whilst I want to get back to a similar shape as in the first photo, I would love to remove the excess fat in these problem areas. Is that possible to do? How? A mixture of cardio and strength training? What about the shakes? And should I still be trying to bulk up with my diet?

Many thanks for taking the time to read this. I will be watching closely and any advice will be taken on board very greatfully.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I think a shake pre and post workout is a little excessive mate, how much protein is that coming to just for those 2? And calories? Also post up same vauge sketch of what your routine is I'm not the best person to advise you the routine but it will get the ball rolling and allow others to help. I would also like to see because going to the gym almost every day sounds pretty excessive. Although you havent said if thats heavy lifting day after day or if some of it is cardio based. Your body needs time to repair.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Could you please post up your daily diet (with quantities), including all supplements, so that people can get a better idea of what and how much you're consuming.

As Mighty Panda suggests, it would be helpful if you post your gym routines, including cardio, for each day of the week.

Congrats by the way on posting pictures and taking the intiative to gain advice to achieve your goals


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Let me start by saying that I was in your boat. I hardly went to the gym for a year and just got fat (skinny fat) and out of shape. Now ive been back at the gym about 4-5 months and Ive lost 14kg and Im back to a good bodyfat percentage with the most muscle mass ive ever had.

The best way to burn fat and gain muscle is to do weights becuase muscle burns fat. You said you only do upperbody. You need to do your lower body aswell. Basically just maximise your muscle. I do arms, shoulders, chest, back, abs, upper legs and lower legs - you can fit that into 5 days lifting. On the days I dont lift I do HIIT cardio (google it!) and sometimes I do cardio at 80% heartrate in the morning and weights at night but be careful becuase your lifts will go down and you will wake up the next day absolutely knackered  If you have a stable diet aswell as doing that your setting yourself up for a good long term recipe to lose weight. I personally dont notice myself change, well I do every now and again in the mirror when I wake up... the best comments come from friends who I havent seen for a while and they say wow youve lost weight (usually tell by looking at your face) and look like youve been packing the muscle on!

As for losing lower abdomen and pectoral fat, thats just your genetics. You wont lose fat in specific areas. Some people store fat in different places. Im unlucky because I gained my fat like you in my pecs and lower abs. I also generated some pretty tastey love handles lol, so I stopped wearing tight shirts aswell. However, Im now back in those pec and shoulder hugging tops though I still cant seems to properly shift the handles which is really annoying. But Ive got another 5kg to drop so hopefully they will dissapear.

Good luck, it will take time but once you lose it (you will lose it...) youll be able to create a lifestyle that means you never go back.

As katy said, post your diet up and see if someone can help. That person wont be me though becuase Ive hit abit of a brick wall with that lol but I think im on the way back down again now!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Protein...calories...I won't lie and try to tell you what my intake is each day, because I have never taken any notice. Previously, I worked on the principal that I would eat as much as I could whatever it may be, but I knew which foods I should eat less of (junk food, chocolate, desserts etc) and those I should eat more of (chicken, beef, pasta, rice)

I actually live with my parents and I'm fairly well catered for (  ) so I eat what I'm given, which is another reason why I have never been able to count calories. However, I have replaced most of the 'snacks' in my diet for dried fruit/fresh fruit and oats/scrambled eggs with cottage cheese.

If necessary, I will count my calories. As for the amount of protein in my diet, the same ignorance applies. Even in USN Hyperbolic Mass I couldn't say how much protein there is.

Yeh, I was going every day to the gym when I was at my 'peak' if I can call it that. I spoke to a monster of a Polish lad in a supplement shop and he was very disappointed in this fact, and also the fact that I had a shake straight after my workout. 'It's too much' and 'What a waste' were his exact words! Thoughts on the post workout shake?

And Rolla, yes, it seems we suffer from the same problem! My gf recently commented on my love handles; one of those 'taking the p1ss' throw away comments that actually are taken to heart, thought about a lot, and cause one to seek advice on how to lose weight on a forum... 

As for my routine, it's just a sketchy and I really wish I had something solid to provide you with. I go to the gym with my brother; sometimes out schedules don't work out the same and we skip a day or two here and there. When we do go, we generally take a shake or oats before, fill out water bottles up, walk upstairs, look around at what's free and decide what we're doing there and then. If I've worked chest a lot recently I'll concentrate on arms. If I've worked my arms a lot recently I'll work on my back, etc ,etc.

As far as technique goes, I think I'm OK. It's the weight that I have problems with. I struggle to lift more than 50kg on the flat bench without being spotted heavily! I know that this will increase in time and as my muscle mass changes so it's OK for now.

With regards to HIIT cardio, it's very interesting and looks great. Is it advisable to do it after a weights workout or merely on a rest day?

Thanks for the help everyone; I've learnt some new things already.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

HIIT I have to do on a day off. Not a chance I can do it after a weight session. After a weight session I might do a cheeky 10-15 min at 80% heartrate though.

Okay first is first you need to sort your diet out definately. My rule of thumb is kinda as much protein as possible. Keep carbs clean - no junk food/ fast food! Minimal fat per meal, that goes for oil, meat with fat on it, whole eggs. Basic ingrediants are great such as potatoes, oats, green veg, eggs, tuna, mince, low fat natural yoghurt etc...

A few things to bear in mind:

You dont grow inside the gym you grow outside of the gym

Its not about how much weight you lift, its about form. form > weight

Push yourself on every excersise you do, dont go there and give it 50% or 75%, give 100% at all time

Commitment is key

After intensive cardio you need nutrition aswell

Never go hungry keep your diet simple

Keep in your routine!

You also need to sort your workouts out. Break your body up into sections. Only focus work each part of your body once a week, twice if you have weak points but leave 3-4 days between this for recovery. Okay so example, if you do like quads and biceps on monday, dont go and do back and calves on tuesday! Reason being your going to be using your biceps alot to work your back and your quads alot to work your calves. So do and push on one day, then a pull on the next etc... so chest on monday, and you can do back/ biceps on tuesday etc.. then you might want to do legs the day after, have a rest day and continue to do shoulders/ triceps after your rest day etc... but you can work that out yourself. Look on my thread if you want to have a look at how I work my days.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

With regards to post workout shake..I presonally don't think you need it. Some people have the idea that you need to replenish afterwards but articles I have read say that this is outdated and it's pre workout that is important.

I'd recommend HIIT after strenghth training because it kncakers you out big time! You don't want to be knackered before trying to lift the maximum that you can.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a look at your thread and it gave me some ideas.

So, I need to note down what I'm doing at the gym. I'll include legs.

What I need to do is spread out my muscle groups as described over 5 days and really push it, do HIIT cardio the other days, and get more protein into me, eat no junk food and always decent food whilst never going hungry. (I'm trying to reassure myself...  )

Sounds simple; just need to create a routine that works.

If anyone else has anything to add, please chime in. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> With regards to post workout shake..I presonally don't think you need it. Some people have the idea that you need to replenish afterwards but articles I have read say that this is outdated and it's pre workout that is important.
> 
> I'd recommend HIIT after strenghth training because it kncakers you out big time! You don't want to be knackered before trying to lift the maximum that you can.


Actually, I had just read one of your posts in a different thread where you mentioned that about the shakes and I was researching it.

HIIT after strength training? But that wastes precious steam room and jaccuzi time!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> Actually, I had just read one of your posts in a different thread where you mentioned that about the shakes and I was researching it.
> 
> HIIT after strength training? But that wastes precious steam room and jaccuzi time!


Ha ha...you can always indulge in that after your HIIT...you have to earn it ya know!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone else seems to have your questions covered so just a couple of brief comments. Firstly the places where your bodyfat is lingering - as irritating as it is, don't worry and just be patient. Bodyfat tends to be lost in reverse order of where it goes on - in other words the first place you put it on is usually the last place you lose it.

In carrying most of your excess around your pecs and stomach it sounds like you have a fairly normal and healthy hormonal output which is a good sign for the fat coming off - if you had issues with insulin then you'd be holding more around the lats and upper arms (chicken wings) and if you had an cortisol issue you'd have a beer belly type look (even if otherwise very skinny). Finally if your test/estrogen balance was out then you'd have a lot more on the butt and hips.

In all of these cases of hormonal disruption there tends to be a greater difficulty shifting the fat, but you should be fine. Best route is a structured diet and training routine... keep it consistent, be progressive and have patience and you'll do just fine


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Fella, I understand your problem, fat always lingers in thoseareas and you really have to focus in and out of the gym to get rid of it...I'm still working hard at it...but proving difficult for me. My arms and shoulders...legs etc seem to define quite well with focused work but I really need to devise an entire new strategy to work on my chest. I wouldn't say that you have moobs mate..just a bit of puffiness like I kinda do. Nothing wrong with that and if your guns look good and the rest of your body shapes up...people will focus on that and pay less attention to your chest. I know it is a confidence thing...but your arms look well good and shoulders bud, keep up the tempo and just focus on those pecs...in no time you will be smuggling a buff set of cobbles under there...it just takes time.

Looking forward to tracking your progress...I'm due to get back on my journal wagon in a couple of weeks...been off here for a while.

Good luck.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

OP, you look perfectly normal, there is nothing out of the ordinary about where and how you store fat. The problem is in your head: worrying about 'excess fat' stands between you and increased muscle size.


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

You seem to have been in pretty decent shape before, so you have had succes in the past. That should give you some confidence you can get back into shape again, which you can. Your recent pictures don't seem too bad at all. Get into the routine of training hard and eating clean. You have gotten good advice allready here. Personally at your level I would have you train four days a week on an upper and lower body split, hitting you entire body twice a week. And I would hold of the cardio in the beginning, it can be added later if needed. Eating 400kcal less is much easier then adding one hour of cardio. As far as the anabolic window, it's kind of a misconception. There is a higher uptake of nutrients in muscle post workout. If a 'short window' exist then eating a shake or food for that matter right after would miss that window due to the time it takes do digest your meal. Even whey protein takes about an hour to enter your blood and digests at 10gr. per hour on avarage. If you eat regularly thoughout the day you don't need shakes pre and post workout. Get your last complete meal in about 1,5 hours before training. Maybe sip on some gatorade or something to keep your bloodsugar levels up during your workout and have an good complete meal afterwards. What you can do if you want, and that has been researched quite well, is take 20-30 grams of whey protein about 1,5 hours before your training. That way amino's are present in your blood during and after training which is a good thing. Taking whey after your training will give a large increase in amino's about 1 to 2 hour afterwards but this declines after about 3-4 hours. Taking casein lead to a lower peak but a longer anabolic effect. Bla bla bla In short: have an good meal afterwards, get your meat and potatoes in, maybe some cottage cheese (casein) with that for dessert and you'll be growing muscle for the next 4-6 hours. Best of luck, get that shape back man and have the girls staring at you again, I am sure your girlfriend will make other comments to you then! In the animal kingdom it's the males that look the best!


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know what you mean man, fill me in so I can smile too.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I came to this thread thinking you'd have a similar problem to myself, but you're actually in okay shape to just train hard and bulk up. Good luck with it ;O)


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Are you on a bulk at the moment? Are those current pics?


Ah, ok. The avatar is from december 2010 at 137 kgs and the end of a three year string of TE 500 mg ew, I was pretty fat then but pretty big too, I have some recent pics (friday nov. 25 2011) at 117kgs at 16% BF in an album in my profile (the sharper, better colour pics). Off for a year now as well.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Ben Stiller said:


> You seem to have been in pretty decent shape before, so you have had succes in the past. That should give you some confidence you can get back into shape again, which you can. Your recent pictures don't seem too bad at all. Get into the routine of training hard and eating clean. You have gotten good advice allready here. Personally at your level I would have you train four days a week on an upper and lower body split, hitting you entire body twice a week. And I would hold of the cardio in the beginning, it can be added later if needed. Eating 400kcal less is much easier then adding one hour of cardio. As far as the anabolic window, it's kind of a misconception. There is a higher uptake of nutrients in muscle post workout. If a 'short window' exist then eating a shake or food for that matter right after would miss that window due to the time it takes do digest your meal. Even whey protein takes about an hour to enter your blood and digests at 10gr. per hour on avarage. If you eat regularly thoughout the day you don't need shakes pre and post workout. Get your last complete meal in about 1,5 hours before training. Maybe sip on some gatorade or something to keep your bloodsugar levels up during your workout and have an good complete meal afterwards. What you can do if you want, and that has been researched quite well, is take 20-30 grams of whey protein about 1,5 hours before your training. That way amino's are present in your blood during and after training which is a good thing. Taking whey after your training will give a large increase in amino's about 1 to 2 hour afterwards but this declines after about 3-4 hours. Taking casein lead to a lower peak but a longer anabolic effect. Bla bla bla In short: have an good meal afterwards, get your meat and potatoes in, maybe some cottage cheese (casein) with that for dessert and you'll be growing muscle for the next 4-6 hours. Best of luck, get that shape back man and have the girls staring at you again, I am sure your girlfriend will make other comments to you then! In the animal kingdom it's the males that look the best!


Great post! Thanks for the advice and motivation 

I've already begun a decent diet and working my legs at the gym. My wee legs don't know what've hit 'em!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

RocoElBurn said:


> I came to this thread thinking you'd have a similar problem to myself, but you're actually in okay shape to just train hard and bulk up. Good luck with it ;O)


Thanks. The photos don't show the fat around the pecs and abs too well, but they are real and they are definitely not in proportion with the rest of me. I guess you get back what you put in!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i have a question, everyone seems to be pointing towards you getting more muscle, but while you are growing you are going to get a little fatter, which may make your belly/moobs problem worse. personally i would cut down to around 10% then bulk, that way you will se very quickly if you are gaining much fat or not and have a better base to start bulking from, also your muscles will look more defined and appear bigger. i did try to read all the post but there were alot so if i missed something, shame on me...


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> i have a question, everyone seems to be pointing towards you getting more muscle, but while you are growing you are going to get a little fatter, which may make your belly/moobs problem worse. personally i would cut down to around 10% then bulk, that way you will se very quickly if you are gaining much fat or not and have a better base to start bulking from, also your muscles will look more defined and appear bigger. i did try to read all the post but there were alot so if i missed something, shame on me...


LOL, you have a great point! I was thinking about this yesterday. I think it would be quite silly to bulk as much as possible without some HIIT, so I need to incorporate it into my routine, in my off days I think. I would love to cut down first because I think you're right - I would see the tone and shape better. However, I'm very impatient and I'd rather just try them both at once. The cardio would bore me to tears otherwise!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> i have a question, everyone seems to be pointing towards you getting more muscle, but while you are growing you are going to get a little fatter, which may make your belly/moobs problem worse. personally i would cut down to around 10% then bulk, that way you will se very quickly if you are gaining much fat or not and have a better base to start bulking from, also your muscles will look more defined and appear bigger. i did try to read all the post but there were alot so if i missed something, shame on me...


No way lol, he's plenty low bodyfat.

Mate, with muscle memory, clean eating and your added hiit, I wouldn't worry about trying to lose fat, just put on some size and let the recomping begin, u have a tiny lil bit of softness in the nip area, as soon as u start filling out it will be meaningless.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Start squating, dont be embarrassed about starting with just the bar .


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

jay101 said:


> Start squating, dont be embarrassed about starting with just the bar .


Definately something I need to do. I train with my brother who has had some knee problems, but very soon he will be able to squat and I can incorporate that activity into my routine.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ben Stiller said:


> What you can do if you want, and that has been researched quite well, is take 20-30 grams of whey protein about 1,5 hours before your training. That way amino's are present in your blood during and after training which is a good thing.def agree- not enough people know/do this. Taking whey after your training will give a large increase in amino's about 1 to 2 hour afterwards but this declines after about 3-4 hours. Taking casein lead to a lower peak but a longer anabolic effect. Bla bla bla In short: have an good meal afterwards, get your meat and potatoes in, maybe some cottage cheese (casein) with that for dessert and you'll be growing muscle for the next 4-6 hours. Best of luck, get that shape back man and have the girls staring at you again, I am sure your girlfriend will make other comments to you then! In the animal kingdom it's the males that look the best!


Your reason for casein over whey post workout is spot on from an anabolic perspective, and same for the carbs (i.e meat and potatoes). However if the OP is concerned about fat loss, I'd take whey again post workout, and no potatoes, so that there is no energy substrate available at night, and stored energy gets used... then you do fasted cardio in the mornging.. really increases fat loss..


----------



## Ben Stiller (Nov 24, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Your reason for casein over whey post workout is spot on from an anabolic perspective, and same for the carbs (i.e meat and potatoes). However if the OP is concerned about fat loss, I'd take whey again post workout, and no potatoes, so that there is no energy substrate available at night, and stored energy gets used... then you do fasted cardio in the mornging.. really increases fat loss..


Why would you prefer whey over casein post workout when fatloss is a consideration? I agree it is very debatable you even need a large amount of carbs anyway immediatly post workout, as this is much more dependend on your total carb consumption during the day and the volume of your workout besides your point of the overall goal you made. But having carbs at night does not interfere with fatloss I would say based on research comparing AM carb intake to PM carb intake on a calorie restricted diet. You seem to think otherwise, I would like to know you take on this. Thanks!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

"Finally if your test/estrogen balance was out then you'd have a lot more on the butt and hips."

Don't like the sound of this, I store most of my body fat in the hips/thighs/butt.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ben Stiller said:


> Why would you prefer whey over casein post workout when fatloss is a consideration? I agree it is very debatable you even need a large amount of carbs anyway immediatly post workout, as this is much more dependend on your total carb consumption during the day and the volume of your workout besides your point of the overall goal you made. But having carbs at night does not interfere with fatloss I would say based on research comparing AM carb intake to PM carb intake on a calorie restricted diet. You seem to think otherwise, I would like to know you take on this. Thanks!


its marginal, but if I'm bulking, I'll def take casein before sleeping to ensure that for as long as possible i have a slow release of protein/energy while i sleep... however, if dieting fast absorbed whey is better, so that you have as long as possible without cals while you sleep, so that you have to draw on fat stores for energy (as the AAS would stop u using protein from muscle! of course I woulnd't dream of dieting without AAS, its more important than when bulking!), and when you wake up, and do fasted cardio, you really do draw on more fat reserves..

so casein post workout/before sleep when bulking, whey when dieting for me.. all good, just specific tools for specific goals..


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Just an update on my diet; I'd like to know what you guys think. BTW, I'm currently not in a 9-5 job hence the late breakfasts... I just cannot get my sleeping pattern right when I'm not working.

11am - oats, wholemeal toast and protein shake.

2pm - salmon fillet (or two) with a bowl of brown rice

TRAIN

4pm - beef or chicken with vegetables and protein shake

WORK

9/10pm - Dominoes pizza. Not kidding - I have laid off them recently but because I do driving for Dominoes then I usually eat a freebie (very small size) but still loads of calories. OK or not?

11pm - 6 eggs with cottage cheese & protein shake

1am - If I can still eat I'll grab a sandwich or a tin of tuna, something smallish and light usually.

2am - BED

I try to drink as much water as I can, but to be honest the shakes keep me 'flowing' all day anyway. I drink a good couple of pints of water in the gym too.

I've been training and on this diet consistently for about 6 weeks now and I can see steady gains already. I still have excess weight, but I'm not doing as much cardio as I should be.

So for my next question; do you think my diet is good enough for me to go on a cycle of T-Bullets? I know that may open a whole new can of worms with what you may think of them. Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Prophecy said:


> Definately something I need to do. I train with my brother who has had some knee problems, but very soon he will be able to squat and I can incorporate that activity into my routine.


You have to do leg work m8 , your upper body wont grow if it does have a good base to carry it around on ...........doing legs (be brutal too ) also helps build your upper body.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Replicator said:


> You have to do leg work m8 , your upper body wont grow if it does have a good base to carry it around on ...........doing legs (be brutal too ) also helps build your upper body.


Ahhhh, I am training legs now! I train them once a week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> Just an update on my diet; I'd like to know what you guys think. BTW, I'm currently not in a 9-5 job hence the late breakfasts... I just cannot get my sleeping pattern right when I'm not working.
> 
> 11am - oats, wholemeal toast and protein shake.
> 
> ...


you bumped this? work out how much pro, fat and carbs you eat:

www.fitday.com

I would say you're low on protein and high in fat..

its not a diet to put muscle on natty, thats for sure- you need to be OPTIMAL for that... and even with AAS, thats a waste..

As for fat loss... you're not even trying..

you need to decide are you bulking or dieting... then adjust your diet if you're at all serious...otherwise you wont change much, AAS or not..


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

OK Aus, thanks. I'm about to register to fitday.com and hopefully I can see where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have read about the first two pages of this thread so I appologise if it has already been said.

Basically you need to consider yourself to be a complete begginer, any one who turns up at the gym without a routine is wasting their time and no leg work big no no.

I would suggest you search a routine called strong lifts 5x5 ( SL 5x5).

Ignore the muscle magazine 6 work outs a week targeting individual body parts, these are more for our dark side members (steroids ect).

Start using big compound movements such as the squat and deadlift as shown in the SL 5x5 program, and along side good diet you will pack on more muscle and lose more fat than any other program.

You may look at the program and think there are not enough exercises but take the advice complete these exercises and rest up inbetween workouts and you will see huge gains.

I would say follow this program until you can,

Squat 5x5 Bodyweight x 1.5

Bench press 5x5 Bodyweight x 1

Deadlift 1x5 Bodyweight x 2

Untill you are at this level you are a begginer. Have a read around the site and I am sure you will learn a lot.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your gonna have to ditch the pizza mate, If your really serious about achieving your goals and reducing your bf. As you have a driving job, which i'm guessing isn't that physically demanding I would replace with a lean protein source and some veg. You could have the pizza maybe one day (as a cheat/treat)

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Your gonna have to ditch the pizza mate, If your really serious about achieving your goals and reducing your bf. As you have a driving job, which i'm guessing isn't that physically demanding I would replace with a lean protein source and some veg. You could have the pizza maybe one day (as a cheat/treat)
> 
> Good luck with your goals!


The way things are looking, I'll have a new job very soon so I'll no longer even get tempted. I don't eat junk food outside of that scenario, but after being told off on here, I'm well and truly staying away from them from now on anyway


----------

